# So this happened today... (PETA vs 40k story)



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really have a pain in the ass with lefties that think because they are offended by something, however fucking ridiculous, the rest of us should accommodate their desires. 

Why Is PETA Asking Games Workshop to Make Warhammer Fur-Free? | PETA UK


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

From a member of my local group on the subject:



> Fur is murder but no one bats an eye when you put a poor carnifex's skull on your tank. Pure hypocrisy.


:laugh:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

My cousin sent me that link earlier today, I thought it was a joke!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh so necron flayed ones and dark eldar can parade around in still dripping flayed skin, but as soon as it has fur on it suddenly then it becomes unethical?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Serpion5 said:


> Oh so necron flayed ones and dark eldar can parade around in still dripping flayed skin, but as soon as it has fur on it suddenly then it becomes unethical?


Pretty much what I thought when I saw the article.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Oh so necron flayed ones and dark eldar can parade around in still dripping flayed skin, but as soon as it has fur on it suddenly then it becomes unethical?


Fabius Bile is having a right laugh at the SWs and Salamanders right about now.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Dear fucking Christ on a unicycle...... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I really don't understand the mindset of most groups like PETA. I get that you don't want people killing animals to wear the fur. Fine, great, I can get behind that. But to do something like this (and this is the type of stupid thing most groups do)? I don't understand how the hell they think this was a good idea. You have your board sitting around a table discussing what the groups next steps are. One guy says that there's been a pickup of seal clubbing. Another says there is a large animal breeding farm abusing their animals over and over. Then one guy steps up in his turn and says there's a toy maker who's putting plastic moulded fur on toys. How the feth is that guy not fired on the spot, let alone everyone at the table gasps and goes into angry protest? 
When groups stoop to something this stupid (obviously stupid) tact, they become a massive joke to everyone. How do they not see this?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Loki1416 said:


> I really don't understand the mindset of most groups like PETA. I get that you don't want people killing animals to wear the fur. Fine, great, I can get behind that. But to do something like this (and this is the type of stupid thing most groups do)? I don't understand how the hell they think this was a good idea. You have your board sitting around a table discussing what the groups next steps are. One guy says that there's been a pickup of seal clubbing. Another says there is a large animal breeding farm abusing their animals over and over. Then one guy steps up in his turn and says there's a toy maker who's putting plastic moulded fur on toys. How the feth is that guy not fired on the spot, let alone everyone at the table gasps and goes into angry protest?
> When groups stoop to something this stupid (obviously stupid) tact, they become a massive joke to everyone. How do they not see this?


Peta make no distinction between good publicity and bad publicity. 
If they do something stupid, like email GW about plastic moulded fur, then they get some extra column inches and a few more clicks.
They see it all as raising awareness of the plight of fur.


The only way to annoy peta at this point would have been to ignore it completely.


Besides, there are no wolves on fenris. Therefore, the moulded fur on the wolves is people skin. I don't see Peta mounting a don't wear people skin campaign...


Next time one of my wolves loses a challenge "THERE'S BEEN A FURDER!" :laugh:


And now I get to accuse all of my opponents of being PETA supporters too :grin:


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a link to a suitable response


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Daily Mash


Warhammer demon thing apologises for wearing fur


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I can totally relate to that. in fact i exclusively wear dress made of human skin, now. fur is for the weak.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Warhammer demon thing apologises for wearing fur


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Regimental standard. Awesome response  

https://regimental-standard.com/2017/02/08/fur-the-emperor/


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm a Vegan and even I think this is a joke.

Way to go PETA for looking like utter imbeciles!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I for one will still be wearing my leather shoes that are made from the skin of dead Grox. Up yours PETA!

.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Matt Ward's response amused me.


----------

